# Basic Tool Kit for Women



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Guys ~

I was left with a flashlight, utility knife, a toilet plunger, 6-foot measuring tape, some washers and one doo dad in the shape of an "L"

I did 'Google" women's basic tool kit but there were too many and some kits had 150 pieces. 

What would you recommend for me to buy at Home Depot or I recall my Dad always went to Sears to buy Craftsmen Tools. 

Is there really a difference?

Thanks ~

VH


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

VeryHurt said:


> Hi Guys ~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Craftsman tools aren't what they used to be.


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

I noticed "Apollo" make tools in pink for women but I never heard of that brand.

Also, allen wrench, socket wrench, ratchet wrench, crescent wrench, adjustable wrench ............really ????


----------



## Kivlor (Oct 27, 2015)

I keep mostly Craftsman. I had a day where I ruined 2 cheap ratchets and said "That's it, I'm buying one with a lifetime warranty!" But honestly, for the most part, a tool is a tool. Unless you've got the money to spare, I'd just buy regular brands and not worry about it.

My basic tool set has a phillips and flat-head screwdriver, a hammer, vice grips, and your normal ratchet set. The ratchet set will have quite a few pieces. Oh, also a cheater bar and a can of WD-40. You can tackle most problems with that setup.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

...and a pair of pliers. 

Really, pliers, hammer and the two kinds of screw drivers are enough just to have around. 

But to build up a nice tool kit...then all the stuff said above. 

I had to put together a kit after my ex left too. He also took 3 grills and the bathroom trash can. Weirdo.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

VeryHurt said:


> I noticed "Apollo" make tools in pink for women but I never heard of that brand.
> 
> Also, allen wrench, socket wrench, ratchet wrench, crescent wrench, adjustable wrench ............really ????


I just bought this one for myself and I like it!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

I bought my DW a Barbra K tool kit to keep her from misplacing and misusing mine. 










She's used them for many small projects and absolutely loves them. They have ergonomic handles and are weighed for smaller hands. Of course, I catch hell for using them without asking. 

I don't think they're available anymore. Apollo seems to have replaced them. Any simple set (<$50) from any home improvement store should allow you to handle most small common projects about the house. If you're not happy with them, Home depot and Lowes will take them right back. Large repairs and major improvement projects will call for more specialized tools. 

Best


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh, one article said to get a Stud Finder .............as if you can pick one up in Aisle 8 at Lowe's ...........:wink2:


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

VeryHurt said:


> Hi Guys ~
> 
> I was left with a flashlight, utility knife, a toilet plunger, 6-foot measuring tape, some washers and one doo dad in the shape of an "L"
> 
> ...


Buy good tools only for things you use frequently. Don't buy them as a kit. Choose them individually and try them in your hands. Your hand size should decide the handle size

Go to a hardware shop. 
Buying these should take no less than 2 hours of careful consideration 

Good Philips screwdriver 
Straight blade screwdriver
Hammer (Bye an Estwing. They are beautiful) 
Pair of pliers 
Set of Allan keys

Power tools
A drill with a powerful battery that comes with a case with ( drill) bits. Just a cheap one will do as you may only use it once a year.

While you are at the hardware store get a plastic container of assorted nuts and bolts and one of screws.

Gaffer tape. You will need two rolls of it. One in the house and one in the car
Teflon tape. You need a roll of this in the house

Have fun!


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

VeryHurt said:


> Oh, one article said to get a Stud Finder .............as if you can pick one up in Aisle 8 at Lowe's ...........:wink2:


Oh I need one of those, too!!!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Would add to @ing 's list:

12 - 16 ft tape measure I prefer Stanley.

small laser level or torpedo level for hanging things on the wall

standard 24" long aluminum level - this won't fit in most tool carriers

Vise-Grip makes some really great self-adjusting "channel lock" style or "water pump" pliers

Don't know if you will use the Allen wrenches or not.

Unless you are building a stud wall, you won't need much more than a 12 ounce finish hammer. They have a more curved claw than a ripping hammer.

A small flat bar for pulling finish nails, tacks or light prying is a nice addition.

I think a putty knife is important, too.

A good utility knife. Always like Stanley, but I'm sure there are others out there. 

Needle nose pliers

I decent tool bag to put them in, or a five gallon bucket and a tool pouch that fits around it.

Assortment of hollow wall anchors. 

Assortment of drivers for the drill ing suggested. 

We could go crazy and buy the store. tic starts.....gotta go now.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Duct tape, zip ties, rope...




Oh, wait. That's MY tool kit for women...


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Had to come back for a second and tell you to get that good stud finder. The one that is really sensitive is the best. 

Reads like I'm joking, but I'm not. You need a good one to find studs behind the plaster or drywall when you need to attach something to them. It's best not to buy a poorly made stud finder. Truth, I'm smiling, but I'm serious here. Hey now. Really.


----------



## tigerlily99 (Nov 21, 2015)

A lot of women have defunct stud finders. Definitely time to upgrade if yours is out of date.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

2ntnuf said:


> Would add to @ing 's list:
> 
> Don't know if you will use the Allen wrenches or not.


Yep. Great list. I was thinking an Estwing because they are gorgeous They do a 12oz as well which is awesomee 
Allen wrenches = IKEA.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

ing said:


> Yep. Great list. I was thinking an Estwing because they are gorgeous They do a 12oz as well which is awesomee
> Allen wrenches = IKEA.


Had a Malco more than 30 years ago. Only thing with the leather grips is they don't absorb the shock, but she won't use it like I did. Also, if that leather gets wet, even though it's varnished, it will rot from the inside out, since those rings of leather are suede inside and will absorb any water that goes between the rings. 

I had one like the one on the bottom right of this page. 
https://issuu.com/michellepippo/docs/hammers-measuring_tools?e=0/31770955

It was a 16 oz. claw hammer. I really liked it for soffit, fascia, gutter and downspout work. It was okay for other finish nailing.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

When the ex took the toolkit with him, I bought a hammer, screwdriver, Philip's head screwdriver, measuring tape, & pliers - only things I have used consistently. Think about getting a nice, inexpensive tool bag to keep them all in one place. I personally found it cheaper to buy the individual tools than to buy a kit. If you get assembly furniture like IKEA at some point, keep the little allen wrench that comes with it as it's useful to have on hand to tighten if necessary.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Amplexor said:


> Craftsman tools aren't what they used to be.


i do prefer their screwdrivers though.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

get a pair of 430 Channelock pliers.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Amplexor said:


> Craftsman tools aren't what they used to be.


I was just gonna say the same thing.

That said, if they still guarantee them the way they used to, it might be worth buying a basic tool kit.

My father bought ONE pair of Craftsman vice grips maybe 25 years ago. Every few months or so, he'd wear the spring out or it would pop out. All he had to do to get a new pair was to take his old pair down to the local Sears, and they'd swap it out for a new pair.

He did this for YEARS.

Hell, he might still be doing it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Anyway, I'd say...

Electric drill/driver and bit set
Ratcheting screwdriver w/ bit set
A good socket set w/ 2 ratcheting wrenches
A good crescent wrench set
Hammer
Duct tape
Plumber's tape
Tape measure
Pipe wrench
Set of Allen wrenches
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Hammer
Duct tape
Butter knife
Done!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

And a shirt with long tails and a pair of suspenders. No one likes "plumber's crack". :laugh: Just teasing you.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

A phone and list of contractors.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Runs like Dog said:


> A phone and list of contractors.


:iagree:

You need one good handyman... 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

For the drill - invest in an 18 volt dewalt drill. We've had ours for over a decade and that sucker is the best drill we've ever had the pleasure of investing hard earned cash in.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh and don't forget a hand grinder and a dremel!

Hand grinder comes in handy more often than one would think...

Came in handy when we had to pull up a toilet... *chuckles*

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

The vice grips are essential for turning things that don't want to turn. Even if they are round!

However, they are very likely to ruin the finish of anything that you use them on. To prevent this, use something like Amazon.com - Con-Tact Brand Grip Non-Adhesive Non-Slip Shelf and Drawer Liner, 12-Inches by 5-Feet, Almond - Contact Cushion Liner to protect the surface of the part you are going to use them on.


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you for helping me. 
I will make a list with all your suggestions.
Maybe I'll find a Stud Finder or Bob Vila at the hardware store! 

:wink2:


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

VeryHurt said:


> I noticed "Apollo" make tools in pink for women but I never heard of that brand.
> 
> Also, allen wrench, socket wrench, ratchet wrench, crescent wrench, adjustable wrench ............really ????


I have one of these Apollo kits, and it's handy for small jobs around the house, and it keeps everything neatly organized. And the tools fit better in my hands than regular tools.

One down side: the electric screwdriver is a piece of junk--not enough power/strength. It died on me, permanently, when I was trying to remove some stubborn screws. I had to go to the store and get a manual screwdriver to finish the job, because the kit doesn't have a manual screwdriver.

But it has most other things you will need.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

CantePe said:


> For the drill - invest in an 18 volt dewalt drill. We've had ours for over a decade and that sucker is the best drill we've ever had the pleasure of investing hard earned cash in.


That is because it is 10 years old. Crafts man isn't the only company that doesn't produce what they used to. 

for my recommendations see my full post.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

@VeryHurt ,
This is a good question that can't be answered in a short post. Read as long as it keeps making sense. And if you get bored, I over did it.

The first thing to know is that if you don't know how to use it there is no use buying one. The basic "tool kit is Duct tape and WD-40, If it sticks and you don't want it to, use WD-40. If it doesn't stick and you want it to, use Duct Tape. I'm guessing that you are a little past that skill level. So let's move on.

There is the Home and then there is the Car. Both places need a kit, and both kits should start with the same thing, A First Aid kit. There is nothing like trying to fix something to get you a few nicks, abrasions, or burns. I like the J& J kits you can pick up at wal*mart. They are cheap but the band-aids actually stick, they also include a first aid handbook which is the most important thing. One warning, those kits get old sitting around you need to check and update every year.

I know we are talking home kits so I'll make the Car kit short. Think road side emergency kit. Light and multi functional, and include a blanket.

Home Kit, have the tools to do what you know how to do efficiently. I wouldn't start with the 20 piece screwdriver kit, 4 will cover most of what you need. If you have a tool you need often add it in. A hammer is a good thing to have. I would recommend a 16 oz rip (straight claw) as the best all purpose hammer. The 12 ounce is cute but ineffective even in the hands of a 12 y o boy. a cats paw or a flat bar is another get you out of a fix tool that most homeowners should have. Pliers, you need three. Cheap is your enemy here. Buy good stuff. You need a pair of water pump pliers for fixing sink drains, a pair of lineman's pliers for cutting wires and other wire work, and a good pair of Slip Joint pliers for everything else. That covers the basic three (pounder, squeezer, and screw turner. 

The next handy thing to have is some cloth backed sand paper. Some rags, if you don't have retired T shirts you can buy rags at auto parts stores. A utility knife with spare blades. A tool box saw. and while we are at it a tool box or bag or bucket boss. They all work use what fits you. 

Power tools. The cordless drill is the most useful and therefor the place to start. Read reviews, and talk to someone who uses one every day. Other power tools, Don't buy something you don't know how to use unless you get qualified training. I know too many people with missing fingers because it looked easy.

Same goes for electrical repairs. if you know enough to make the fix you know what you need but a simple outlet tester would be a good thing to have so you can say this outlet is dead and I checked the breakers.

OK I'm out of time for a while. We still need to cover wrenches and lawn and garden tools. Stay tuned for the next installment.


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

Mr. Nail
Thank You.
i will await your next installmemt.
I appreciate your help.
VH


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Basic tool kit for women? 

A phone, to call a man.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

While I have no problem with the call for help option, even using a stud finder, my sisters who both worked with me in the building trade would not appreciate some of these comments.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Mr. Nail said:


> While I have no problem with the call for help option, even using a stud finder, my sisters who both worked with me in the building trade would not appreciate some of these comments.


One of my daughters friends came to the house and said her car was making a funny noise. I checked the oil and it was THREE QUARTS low! This is in a car that only holds 5 quarts. I asked her "have you checked the oil?' Her response, "how do you do that?"
That's par for my course


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Mr. Nail said:


> While I have no problem with the call for help option, even using a stud finder, my sisters who both worked with me in the building trade would not appreciate some of these comments.


I will say this.
All the tools in the world are meaningless unless one is taught to use them. I have tried to teach my daughter and wife but they are simply not interested.
In the end, I do it.
In a way I kind of like that I'm indispensable, to a degree.
Hell, 
My daughters friend that was 3 quarts low actually had a very nice Snap-On wrench clanking around in her engine bay for 3 months. She gave it to me


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Go to Lowe's and get Kobalt tools. Same lifetime warranty as Craftsman at half the price.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

@Mr. Nail is really giving you a good list. If he does continue with it, I think it will be impressive. Seems like he has the knowledge of how to work with newbies. 

You know, I was thinking about my list of tools. I'd suggest you disregard it and just go with what Mr.Nail is telling you. There are some basic tools you will need. I'm sure he can help with those. 

At issue for me is, I keep wondering what you might want to attempt to repair? How much do you want to tackle? Can you give a short list of the things you'd like to attempt or have thought of attempting yourself?

One book I have told women and men in my life about it this one. It, to me, used to be the gold standard for home repairs. I think, it can't hurt to spend the money on one. If there is another, I'm sure someone will let you know. 

This one has been on the market in one edition or another, for many years. I remember seeing it back in the seventies. So, it's been around for some time. 

http://www.amazon.com/Complete--You...=1457732242&sr=1-1&keywords=basic+home+repair

Don't forget about ppe. You'll need eye and ear protection. You may need a few different types of gloves, as well, depending on the task. 

Some folks like to say to buy the tools you need for the project at hand. Well, what if you need to fix a stopped up sink or a clogged toilet and it's the middle of the night? A plunger or a toilet snake might be a huge help, but the snake would not be expected to be something readily available until you need it. 

In other words, there seems like there will always be something you wish you had thought of, once you start a project or a repair. 

Don't let the teasing bother you, @VeryHurt. It isn't meant to be insulting. I'm sure you are capable and intelligent. 

Just as a reminder, what tasks would you like to take on around the home? What types of repairs would you like to do? 

Another thing, VH, check out the local Home Depot and Lowes. Many times, they have classes in how to install new tile, paint, and many other things you might like to know more about. If they no longer are available, I apologize. It's my impression they had them just a few years ago.

Many of the men I worked with years ago would tease the heck out of each other. I guess it's not the same today.


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

There isn't a project that I'd like to do, I just think it's wise to have some basic tools around the house.

There are boxes that arrive in the mail that I cannot open with a kitchen knife, so I need a utility knife. 

If I need to measure for curtains, I have a measuring tape.

I may want to hang a picture.

I may need pliers to tighten or loosen something. Once I couldn't get the hose off the hose-bibb.

I have a toilet plunger because I am not going to call a plumber to unclog a toilet.

I'd rather try to fix something myself than call someone.

Oh, my garage door was squeaking, so I sprayed the track with WD40.

My license plate was loose and I needed a screwdriver.

Just simple stuff.

Did I say something to upset Mr. Nail?

VH


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't think you said anything wrong, VeryHurt.

See, you already know what you need for tools. In this case, it's seems as though you need to just get what is required to do the job. I can remember using 3 in 1 oil on squeaky things and door hinges, etc. It's, I believe, a light 20 weight multi-purpose oil that won't easily thicken in the cold. Does wonders on most things. Won't drip out the other end of whatever you lubricate with it. Do they sell it any more? Not even sure. My small can has lasted for years. DW - 40 works well on loosening things and even lubricating them. 

PB Blaster is even better at loosening. 










I'm serious about that book. You can't beat it. It will tell you so many things. 

I think Mr. Nail is just busy with his business and his life. 

There are so many ways to attach things. Like pictures for instance. Do you have drywall, plaster or blue board and hard coat? Do you care if you have to patch a hole or would you rather use Scotch type hangers that have an adhesive backing that will release when stretched? You don't need any tools to apply them, but might need a tape measure and a small level. Even those aren't necessary. You can fill a glass of water half full and hold it up to the picture, moving the picture to match the level of the water. Water always seeks level. So, there are choices.

Get the book.


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

Any brand modern tool is pretty good.........It's all about the depth of the tool requirement. Start basic as add as needed. Cordless drill suck.....you will always be buying batteries or throwing the whole thing away. Buy one with a cord.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Betrayedone said:


> Any brand modern tool is pretty good.........It's all about the depth of the tool requirement. Start basic as add as needed. Cordless drill suck.....you will always be buying batteries or throwing the whole thing away. Buy one with a cord.


Nah, Dewalt cordless is the only way to go. Costs a bit more, but well worth it. I've got three, and I wouldn't trade them for anything. Corded drills suck ass IMO, unless you're going to be doing a lot of continuous drilling, and most homeowners don't.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

My older girl has a sailors trunk full of tools, including everything Dremel makes, a miniature table saw ($400 ouch), and many hand tools. 

Buy good quality stuff, and take care of them. Most of the kits are of questionable quality...


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

3putt said:


> Nah, Dewalt cordless is the only way to go. Costs a bit more, but well worth it. I've got three, and I wouldn't trade them for anything. Corded drills suck ass IMO, unless you're going to be doing a lot of continuous drilling, and most homeowners don't.


They will all go bad over time and a woman is not likely to get frequent use before having to throw it away. I probably have junk batteries older than you. Most women are likely to be within range of a cord for their use.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Betrayedone said:


> They will all go bad over time and a woman is not likely to get frequent use before having to throw it away. I probably have junk batteries older than you. Most women are likely to be within range of a cord for their use.


Everything goes bad over time. Even us. That's life.

I have a Dewalt XRP 18V that I have used for 10 years (relentlessly) that have 2 batteries that are still strong. I also have a 12V and a 20V that I have used (moderate use) for about 4-5 years. All still as strong today as when I bought them.

And as far as your last assertion to my age is concerned, I'm 51 and have been around and used tools all my life, so please don't patronize me.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I spent Friday night and Saturday Morning Doing scouting things (including more First aid training). I'll get to part 2 Sunday afternoon. I can't believe I forgot tape measure. I'm kind of fussy about those. I tend to own several, and chose the one that best fits what I'm doing. A good Quality 12 foot tape that fits in your pocket will handle most of what a home owner needs. A nice heavy 25' tape that is wide will do anything you can think of inside the house. If you have to measure your yard to estimate fencing you need a 300' fiberglass tape. (I don't have one of those, I opted for the much cheaper 200 foot plastic). Interestingly most people could use some instruction on using a tape measure properly. 

The rest tomorrow really.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Seriously?

What does gender have to do with tools?


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Seriously?
> 
> What does gender have to do with tools?


The women's tools are slightly smaller so they work better in a woman's hands. 

I know some people will call BS, but from personal experience, I'm all thumbs worth a regular hammer. The balance feels completely off and awkward, and I miss the nail more often than I hit it. With a woman's hammer, my accuracy and speed had seen marked improvement.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hammers come in all shapes and sizes, hell even these:









Watch one in action, wielded by nonetheless, a woman!
Watch woman attacking hair salon with SLEDGEHAMMER because she 'didn't like her new do' - Mirror Online

Don't tell me a woman can't work with tools unless it's pink. I don't see the point of "woman's toolkits" WTF?


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

Once again, I thank everyone for their posts .........some are quite serious, others quite humorous! :wink2:
VH


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Seriously?
> 
> What does gender have to do with tools?


I don't get it, either, RD. I did just fine slinging my dad's tools, helping around the house, when I was a kid. Hell, even at 12 years of age, I was using the axe, splitting maul, and the sledge hammer to split wood for the woodstove. I guarantee not one of those tools was pink. Although, my sister's husband would like the pink set, so I guess that gender stereotype doesn't fit, either. He would use them. Me? Forget it. Yea, I am a woman, and I have smaller hands, but these kits made for women are way too small for me. I actually prefer the standard "men's" tools.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

UMP said:


> One of my daughters friends came to the house and said her car was making a funny noise. I checked the oil and it was THREE QUARTS low! This is in a car that only holds 5 quarts. I asked her "have you checked the oil?' Her response, "how do you do that?"
> That's par for my course





UMP said:


> I will say this.
> All the tools in the world are meaningless unless one is taught to use them. I have tried to teach my daughter and wife but they are simply not interested.
> In the end, I do it.
> In a way I kind of like that I'm indispensable, to a degree.
> ...


Ugh. That is so frustrating. One of my neighbors asked another neighbor's husband how to tell if her transmission is slipping. ... she didn't even know how/where to check the transmission fluid, nor where/how to fill it. Turned out she was at least a quart low, and he had to show her where to fill it... No one showed her this stuff. I was fortunate. My dad taught me how to check all those fluids, where and how to fill them, etc. No, I don't know how to change my own oil, but that's ok. I at least know how to CHECK these things, to make sure they are filled.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Plumbers snake. Seriously. Hair clogs suck. My house is old, my pipes are old, and 3 of the 5 people who live here have long hair. I use my snake about once every month or two.

BTW, all the tools here are mine. DH doesn't do home repairs or maintenance unless I need extra hands for something. My various tools and gadgets covers a nice sized work table in the basement and not a one of them are pink, lol.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

There are a few items that have come up one way or another that deserve consideration. The pink kit included a pair of needle nose pliers. I left those of my pliers list intentionally because they have less uses. The more I think about it the more I think you will probably need a pair. Like other pliers you want to buy the highest quality you can afford. I have thrown away more bet pairs of needle nose pliers than any other tool. Here are the 2 reasons to own a good pair of needle nose pliers. Getting small things out of small places. Holding a nail when you hit it with the hammer. If you have big pliers for the big jobs you won't be tempted to use your needle nose pliers to loosen frozen nuts. Also in the pink kit was a pair of kitchen shears. I prefer this style









Hammers have come up again. And the issue of hand size / handle size and so on. 2 important thought on all this. If you are using a tool that is effective, and you are comfortable with it, don't replace it on my advice. There is not a hammer in the world that was designed to be held 1" down from the head. If that is how you use a hammer you need practice and possibly some training. Now there are guys out there that won't use anything but a California Framer (20-24 oz head on a hatchet handle). That is what they learned with and therefor the best hammer for them. For me it's not so good. Personally I have a 20 oz rip, a 16 oz curved claw, a 20 oz framer, a 3 lb engineers hammer and a brand new 10 lb attitude adjuster (see Random Dudes post). They all have their uses. One last thing in a few months you will see a lot of cheap tools on sale before Fathers day. This is a good time to pick up a hammer. The trouble is a lot of the wooden handled hammers in those bins have less than adequate workmanship. Usually the head is not on straight. I usually find about one in ten that feels right. Check to see if the head is out of alignment with the handle left, or right. Also make sure it is not leaning forward or back. If you don't understand that just upgrade to the fiberglass handle, your odds are more like 8 of ten there.

OK wrenches. There is a specialty wrench for every possible situation. Most of them are useless out of that situation. My wife and I were out shopping a few weeks ago when she spotted a set of Stubby combination wrenches (box end on one end O Open end on the other U) And while they are cute and would fit nicely in he Hyundai sized car kit, they don't offer the leverage you usually need to free a tightened nut. What you need is two sets of combination wrenches Metric and SAE (USA only) about 8 wrenches each sizes between 1/4 and 3/4 inch. Some people will say a Crescent wrench (sliding spanner, adjustable end wrench) could replace all of them, but they are another tool that is useless in most real situations. Then you need a set of socket wrenches. Same sizes as above. This will solve most of your needs for car or home. In your smaller car kit I like combination tools My truck has a bicyclists dog bone wrench in it. 

One last thing in the house. A ladder. Get as good or a quality as you can afford , but, this is important, get one that is rated for your weight + 30 pounds. This is your safety here. No time to be shy. I weigh 210 lb. all my ladders are rated for 350 lb.. Instead of buying a step ladder buy a 6' ladder for inside the house, and a larger ladder for outside. The ladder you need outside will depend a lot on your house, and what you feel comfortable doing. As a general recommendation I really like the little giant ladder. My larger ladder is similar but at the 350 lb rating I had to go to a better brand.

Lawn and garden. Well the mower is a given if you have a lawn you care for yourself. The other power tool you need is a string trimmer (weed eater) this tool is very versatile and if you are willing to learn how to use it , it can save your from buying a lot of other tools.

Most homeowners need a garden hose, buy a good one and bring it in for the winter or buy a cheap one every year. A shovel is a must. Full size heavy blade, fiberglass handle. A digging fork. Most people don't own one of these but it is actually more effective for most gardening tasks than the shovel. It is also easier to use. For flower gardens you can get by with hand tools, If you want a vegetable garden you need a roto-tiller and a good quality Hoe. you will likely need 2 pruners. one small and one medium sized. Buy the Anvil type mot the bypass type. The anvil type require less maintenance and will last longer.

That's a big post. I expect some questions and comments, I'll be happy to go into more depth on any of this. 
MN


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

After reading all of this over, I see I missed two things. #1 Safety glasses. I wear glasses all the time so I don't Think about it. Anything that involves power tools or swinging a hammer requires safety glasses, and it wouldn't hurt any other time.

The Snake. I actually own several. Most commonly I use the closet snake (i see it listed as toilet auger). it is designed specifically for toilets (water closets). It is easy to use. When the plunger fails this is the next level. The other plumbers snakes I own are drain augers. They are harder to use but work in drains other than toilets and are much longer. The important thing about snakes is maintenance. you have to wash them down after using them. Then you need to spray them with a light coat of WD-40. Then hang them to store. The WD-40 displaces water and prevents rust. If you don't do this you will have to replace the tool next time you need it. 
MN


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Maricha75 said:


> I don't get it, either, RD. I did just fine slinging my dad's tools, helping around the house, when I was a kid. Hell, even at 12 years of age, I was using the axe, splitting maul, and the sledge hammer to split wood for the woodstove. I guarantee not one of those tools was pink. Although, my sister's husband would like the pink set, so I guess that gender stereotype doesn't fit, either. He would use them. Me? Forget it. Yea, I am a woman, and I have smaller hands, but these kits made for women are way too small for me. I actually prefer the standard "men's" tools.


Exactly, heck, I know women who do their own roofing, gyprocking, painting, landscaping in their own house sometimes bc their husbands are lazy or bc contractors try to overcharge them thinking women are stupid. And they use "man's" tools.

Reading all this discussion about "women's" tools just makes me scratch my head. :scratchhead:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Women who don't have a great deal of upper body strength would be advised to be very careful using a sawzall since they can buck hard. Same with a circular saw. My Porter Cable is 11lbs. I would recommend most women use a compact saw or a one handed saw. Likewise a compact drill that's balanced and has a large handle. But for hand tools, women can take advantage of larger tools not smaller ones to utilize the more torque they provide. A ratchet with an 8" handle is fine for most guys but a woman might need a much longer throw.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

As part of her education in Theater business My Daughter took a class in set building. The lab included students of both genders and all sizes and skill levels. Some of her stories were dangerously funny. The thing I learned from her experience was that training is a lot more important than size. Almost every power tool accident I can think of came down to trying to do something the wrong way. There are some exceptions involving high powered tools, but even then the right technique could often have prevented the injury. It's not the sharp tool that will cut you, it's the dull one you are pushing too hard.
MN


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

3putt said:


> Everything goes bad over time. Even us. That's life.
> 
> I have a Dewalt XRP 18V that I have used for 10 years (relentlessly) that have 2 batteries that are still strong. I also have a 12V and a 20V that I have used (moderate use) for about 4-5 years. All still as strong today as when I bought them.
> 
> And as far as your last assertion to my age is concerned, I'm 51 and have been around and used tools all my life, so please don't patronize me.


I dont think betrayed was trying to patronize.

Its just batteries have life spans. A certain number of cycles and they are done. 10 years old would likely be NiCd or NiMH. Both will lose power over time. Could be Li-on though at 10 years old too. Though im not sure DeWalt jumped on the Li-On train as quickly as others. Li-On goes well but then can just die. Also ALL batteries slowly drain if they sit. So if its been months and months and you want a drill then you might not have one as the battery is dead.

Lastly corded drills are needed for some things like mixing thinset etc. Also if you are going to be doing A LOT of holes/screwing with a hammer drill then corded can be good as well.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't recommend getting a kit. The ones I've seen are of poor quality. Buy Phillips and slotted screwdrivers, a 16 oz hammer, a metal tape measure at least 10 feet long, and an adjustable wrench at least 8 in. long. Those are your basics. 

Don't get the cheap $2 versions. You'll probably have to replace them after one use. Go to Home Depot or Lowes and get a store brand or name brand. 

Depending on the project you need to do you'll find that you need to buy more tools. There's no way you can be stocked for all of them. If you're hanging wall paper you'll be buying different tools than if you're putting up curtain rods or hanging a new light fixture. 

The money I've saved on all of my projects by doing it myself has paid for my tools many times over. I've learned that that having the right tool is very important. Making due with the wrong tool just results in a lousy job.


----------

